# Logic Pro X - Key command to open channel Instrument?



## desert (Nov 23, 2016)

I've searched and google for this answer but I still can't find a solution.

Even pressing the "v" doesn't open up any plugins :/

Would be great if i didn't have to click on PLAY or Kontakt to open it up. Anyone has a solution to this?


----------



## Vik (Nov 23, 2016)

No. V only allows you to open the plugin after you first have opened it manually - and closed it again. Bummer.


----------



## clisma (Nov 23, 2016)

The only way I've found to do this is by using an external app called Keyboard Maestro, which lets you set up all sorts of "macros" that are triggered in any number of ways. I.e. I set up one key on my mac keyboard to open the VI and one to unload it from the channel. There's a demo of the app available, try it out.


----------



## BassoonCake (Nov 24, 2016)

Not the solution you're looking for, but Cmd-DoubleClicking on the track icon will open the instrument window, marginally faster than looking for it on the channel strip.


----------



## Vik (Nov 24, 2016)

BassoonCake said:


> Not the solution you're looking for, but Cmd-DoubleClicking on the track icon will open the instrument window, marginally faster than looking for it on the channel strip.


Thanks, I had missed that one. But the simples solution IMO, is something I sent feedback to Apple about only a few days ago, namely that I think pressing V always should open show a plugin if nothing is shown. On Instrument tracks it should IMO open the instrument plugin (which is the first plugin) on the first selected track, and on audio tracks it should open the first audio plugin. 
But maybe a dedicated key command would be better, because the actual wording of that plugin is "Show/Hide All Plug-in Windows" which also would be useful to keep as a separate key command.


----------



## desert (Nov 24, 2016)

Vik said:


> Thanks, I had missed that one. But the simples solution IMO, is something I sent feedback to Apple about only a few days ago, namely that I think pressing V always should open show a plugin if nothing is shown. On Instrument tracks it should IMO open the instrument plugin (which is the first plugin) on the first selected track, and on audio tracks it should open the first audio plugin.
> But maybe a dedicated key command would be better, because the actual wording of that plugin is "Show/Hide All Plug-in Windows" which also would be useful to keep as a separate key command.


Ah great... I figured there's no real solution unless I have a macro program.

Which is stupid, why can't we just key command "learn" every button and assign it a new key?


----------



## BassoonCake (Nov 24, 2016)

All great suggestions, but this is Apple :( I think the next update will feature 'Like on Facebook' and 'Share to iThing' buttons.


----------



## Vik (Nov 24, 2016)

@desert You mean... "assign a click on any button/plugin to a key command"? Would be nice. But there would have to be advanced parameters to define exactly what we mean if we eg click on Kontakt with CSS on track 5. So a simple key command which was about "hide/show the instrument plugin on the (first) selected track" would be a very nice addition - if it always actually did something.


----------



## procreative (Nov 24, 2016)

Buy a Mackie Control! 

Since 10.2.4 every time I select a track or touch a fader on it Logic opens up the software instrument plugin window.

Which would be great if I wanted it to, but when mixing or changing tracks or soloing or muting, I do not want to have the windows opening. Its not only irritating but buggers up playback.

Been searching everywhere for a solution to stop it, but I think its another bug.


----------



## Vik (Nov 24, 2016)

procreative said:


> Its not only irritating but buggers up playback.


So you actually mean... "Don't buy a Mackie Control"? 

IMO this should be easy to add as a key command for Apple. They'll probably do it if enough people send feedback.
http://www.apple.com/feedback/logic-pro.html


----------



## Saxer (Nov 24, 2016)

I have a screen set containing an instrument plugin (on a seperate screen) with the chain-icon top left of the plugin window set to 'purple'. When I change track selection the selected track plugin shows up in the described window.


----------

